
Firm Caught Fabricating Russia Data Used by NBC to Claim Russia Supports Gabbard - jules-jules
https://theintercept.com/2019/02/03/nbc-news-to-claim-russia-supports-tulsi-gabbard-relies-on-firm-just-caught-fabricating-russia-data-for-the-democratic-party/
======
milesf
This is happening too often.

~~~
justtopost
Agreed. Anyone who still maintains a 'side' seems myopic to me, as the mud
seems evenly distributed from my vantage point. I am just hoping to continue
the trend of transparancy and manage the growing technocratic forces with
perverse incentives to manipulate the pubic. Regretably, no party seems to
have this primary aim, but many individuals within them do.

